# How do I specify a SOAPAction header with WSMethodInvocationRef?



## rharder (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm trying to make a SOAP call with WSMethodInvocationRef in Jaguar, and it seems to be working *except* that I cannot find a way to specify the SOAPAction in the HTTP headers.

I've verified with tcpflow that the SOAPAction header is *not* being sent.

Can anyone help?

-Rob


----------



## rharder (Dec 13, 2002)

*Solution:*
Thanks to a PowerPoint presentation turned up by good ol' Google, I now know how to specify a SOAPAction in SOAP call. You pass a dictionary with a key of SOAPAction and an object of whatever the action is as a property like so:
	
	



```
WSMethodInvocationSetProperty(
            soapCall,
            kWSHTTPExtraHeaders,
            (CFDictionaryRef)[NSDictionary dictionaryWithObject:
                     (CFTypeRef)@"http://ws.cdyne.com/AdvancedCheckAddress"
                                                            forKey:@"SOAPAction"] );
```

Cheers

-Rob


----------

